# TU-154



## sunny91 (Mar 26, 2008)

Take off and landing..

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice vid, Sunny...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thankyou Mr. Boeing.

Good vid, Sunny.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Mar 27, 2008)

beautiful AFL livery, beautiful plane
Thank you!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice video!


----------

